# So have the anti-maskers been right all along ?



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

Your thoughts after watching this 3 minute video from a Viral immunologist


----------



## Pepper (Jun 6, 2021)

All I know is:  
Don't know Anyone who had the flu this winter; 
Don't know Anyone who had a bad cold.

That's enough for me.  I will be wearing a mask next flu/cold season on public transport, crowded indoor spaces.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

Pepper said:


> All I know is:
> Don't know Anyone who had the flu this winter;
> Don't know Anyone who had a bad cold.
> 
> That's enough for me.  I will be wearing a mask next flu/cold season on public transport, crowded indoor spaces.


I agree completely. I don't know anyone whose had flu.. since all this started, so I will continue to wear mine.. but tbh I don't really get flu, I'm a big hand washer, way long before C-19...

However it's clear from this video that those masks do not prevent anyone catching C-19


----------



## Pepper (Jun 6, 2021)

So weird, right?  Wonder why when anecdotally things were better.  How are you doing since you had it?  Any unwanted souvenirs from covid?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

Pepper said:


> So weird, right?  Wonder why when anecdotally things were better.  How are you doing since you had it?  Any unwanted souvenirs from covid?


No thank Goodness...neither has hubs he's not had any lingering long covid... and he had it so much worse than me..


----------



## Pepper (Jun 6, 2021)

But you both are okay!


----------



## Lara (Jun 6, 2021)

hmmm but maybe the Aerosol mist doesn't project as far when wearing masks? His glasses weren't very far away. But then again, he had 5 masks on and it went through so one mask would project much farther. Good video demonstration


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)

Pepper said:


> All I know is:
> Don't know Anyone who had the flu this winter;
> Don't know Anyone who had a bad cold.
> 
> That's enough for me.  I will be wearing a mask next flu/cold season on public transport, crowded indoor spaces.


I managed to avoid getting COVID when everyone around me at work was getting it and I was the only one in my department that was distancing and wearing my mask.

I think both the masks and the distancing play a role to keep things at bay. One co-worker wore his mask all the time but didn't distance and got it really bad.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 6, 2021)

That's why we were advised to use filters inside our masks. Yet no businesses had Filtered Masks Required signs, or anyone stationed at entrances checking to make sure your mask had a filter. For covid-19 specifically, that always struck me as silly.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Your thoughts after watching this 3 minute video from a Viral immunologist


I suppose you could blissfully ignore the science and physics of aerosol particles and the fact that unmasked states didn't suffer any more than masked states, not to mention Fauci privately saying masks were ineffective, and continue to believe and/or preach the mask gospel. The idea of that seems rather silly, but is likely a case of cognitive dissonance. People don't like to think they were duped into doing something.  The problems with masks and aerosol were pointed out early on.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 6, 2021)

Why bother to cover your mouth when you sneeze or cough?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)

At least some of us aren't afflicted with narcissistic idiocy.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 6, 2021)

> So have the anti-maskers been right all along ?


No.   It stands to reason and is just common sense that a physical barrier such as a mask will help in limiting the spread of the virus.  The N-95 mask is effective with a particulate size of 0.1 to 0.3 micron.   Most people rely on simple cloth masks, which are better than nothing.   Social distancing is part of the plan as well.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I suppose you could blissfully ignore the science and physics of aerosol particles and the fact that unmasked states didn't suffer any more than masked states, not to mention Fauci privately saying masks were ineffective, and continue to believe and/or preach the mask gospel. The idea of that seems rather silly, but is likely a case of cognitive dissonance. People don't like to think they were duped into doing something.  The problems with masks and aerosol were pointed out early on.


two things..we don't have states here so we can't compare state by state affliction with or without masks ... and altho' I have heard his name bandied around this forum, I really don't have any idea who Fauci is..I presume he's a doctor of some type in the USA


----------



## Lara (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm noticing more and more people out and about without masks. I think it's time if vaccinated


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> two things..we don't have states here so we can't compare state by state affliction with or without masks ... and altho' I have heard his name bandied around this forum, I really don't have any idea who Fauci is..I presume he's a doctor of some type in the USA


LOL, perhaps its best you don't ask about Fauci as it's been the subject in several locked threads.  However, some think he's St. Fauci and others the devil incarnate.  IMHO, he just another CYA bureaucrat who likes the limelight. Fauci is viewed as the main govt. pusher for masking and lockdowns. His department indirectly funded some of China's "gain of function" research and he pushed masking while privately telling people it was ineffective.


----------



## Lara (Jun 6, 2021)

@hollydolly  Dr. Fauci accepted the job offer as Biden's chief medical adviser


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 6, 2021)

Lara said:


> I'm noticing more and more people out and about without masks. I think it's time if vaccinated


People with masks is a rarity around here.


----------



## chic (Jun 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Your thoughts after watching this 3 minute video from a Viral immunologist it


It may not have helped people PHYSICALLY, but it helped mask wearers psychologically and that is something. In the US it was a political statement. You wore your political affiliation your face at all times. I think that's basically what it was all about. For example, I thought it was ridiculous to see people wearing masks while hiking in the woods or while shoveling snow.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 6, 2021)

Lara said:


> Dr. Fauci accepted the job offer as Biden's chief medical adviser


I'd recommend not getting into Fauci's political affiliations.


----------



## Lara (Jun 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I'd recommend not getting into Fauci's political affiliations.


Dr. Fauci hasn't ever confirmed what party he is with. He's "just" a doctor and adviser...for 6 presidents of both parties. Not in the Cabinet. Not a lawmaker. However, his actions are telling.


----------



## chic (Jun 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> People with masks is a rarity around here.


Most people here have ditched their masks also. Smart idea as the temperature is in the high nineties. Everybody says it's nice to see smiles again.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

Lara said:


> I'm noticing more and more people out and about without masks. I think it's time if vaccinated


well,we're fortunate that it's never been mandated for us to wear mask outside...


----------



## Lara (Jun 6, 2021)

Lucky you Holly. It's also not healthy for workers to breath in their own air all day every day.


----------



## chic (Jun 6, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> I'd recommend not getting into Fauci's political affiliations.


Better not mention him at all since all the threads that did are now locked. And we used to laugh at conspiracy theorists?


----------



## win231 (Jun 6, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Why bother to cover your mouth when you sneeze or cough?


It's polite, so you don't spray the bigger droplets that can be felt on people.  I doubt it prevents transmission of anything.


----------



## win231 (Jun 6, 2021)

The mask requirement was only to make people _think _the experts were doing _something _& had _some _knowledge.
The vaccine serves the same purpose.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 6, 2021)

Dear husband and I are going to carry on waiting for most everyone to get vaccinated, then we're going to enjoy riding the coattails of all those who got vaccinated and go mask-less.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 7, 2021)

As an FYI,  "CYA bureaucrats", politicians and other government mandarins operate on the principle of self-preservation.    They will take a worst-case scenario (e.g., "millions could die?) to cover themselves.  Should it happen, they can say, "I told you so".  Should it fail to materialize, they can say, "Thank goodness people heeded my warning."  Either way, the bureaucrat looks good.  Except they don't look so good when there's duplicity afoot and it becomes known.  As for duplicity, the whole masking/lockdown was CYA for a lot of unsavory motives and behavior

PS:  Oh and there's the bureaucrat's mantra, "Never let a good crisis go to waste and if there's no crisis, invent one. "


----------



## chic (Jun 7, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> As an FYI,  "CYA bureaucrats", politicians and other government mandarins operate on the principle of self-preservation.    They will take a worst-case scenario (e.g., "millions could die?) to cover themselves.  Should it happen, they can say, "I told you so".  Should it fail to materialize, they can say, "Thank goodness people heeded my warning."  Either way, the bureaucrat looks good.  Except they don't look so good when there's duplicity afoot and it becomes known.  As for duplicity, the whole masking/lockdown was CYA for a lot of unsavory motives and behavior
> 
> PS:  Oh and there's the bureaucrat's mantra, "Never let a good crisis go to waste and if there's no crisis, invent one. "


Also big tech and big pharma played a roll. Jeff Bezos is on his way to becoming a trillionaire due to increased business from lockdowns, putting small and local businesses out of business and fear mongering in general. Big pharma supports all news media and the propaganda they spew except for CBS, Walter Cronkite's old channel. Something else to think about.


----------



## Geezerette (Jun 7, 2021)

Can’t help but notice that surgeons and other OR personnel have always worn masks for their duties, and  in certain other health care locations, for the whole of my very long life. And are continuing  to do so. 
 That suggests to me that highly trained and experienced professionals and employees believe in the use of masks to control transmission of disease.
Can’t wait for the first “Yeah but....” response.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 7, 2021)

Geezerette said:


> Can’t help but notice that surgeons and other OR personnel have always worn masks for their duties, and  in certain other health care locations, for the whole of my very long life. And are continuing  to do so.
> That suggests to me that highly trained and experienced professionals and employees believe in the use of masks to control transmission of disease.
> Can’t wait for the first “Yeah but....” response.


Yeah but............ when my wife had to go to the emergency room here, neither myself, or the doctor or the nurse was wearing a mask.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 7, 2021)

Now, here's the silly thing. To get into the hospital, you had to stop and have your temp. taken and then were given a mask. As soon as you left the entrance desk, there was but a few people wearing masks. Go figure.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jun 7, 2021)

I'm wearing double masks.  So far, it has worked for me by keeping away colds, flu, and seasonal allergies. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 7, 2021)

Masks have not stopped my hay fever which has been worse than ever the last three weeks!
As for flu did anyone who got it even report it for fear of it being branded  Covid?
As for the question I heard a doctor on the radio right at the start of this saying masks were useless and she didn’t recommend wearing them...so I’m not surprised at the video.


----------



## Martha Ferris (Jun 7, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Your thoughts after watching this 3 minute video from a Viral immunologist


The problem with the video is that he is blowing forcefully throught the masks.  If he were breathing normally I doubt that he would have fogged up his glasses.  Masks are only one prong of many in protecting oursleves and others from infection.  Masks will stop much of the droplets from escaping but not all.  Think about our health care insitutions.  Masks are standard PPE.  Would you want a surgeon to perform surgery on you unmasked?  We wear masks in hospitals to protect ourselves from infection and to protect others along with utilizing other methods with the same goal in mind even when not faced with an epidemic.  Of course the efficacy depends upon wearing them properly and on the design of the mask.  All the hulla balloo over wearing masks ignores the fact that health care workers have been wearing masks when treating patients for almost a century.  Here's the science:  Still Confused About Masks? Here’s the Science Behind How Face Masks Prevent Coronavirus | UC San Francisco (ucsf.edu)


----------



## Martha Ferris (Jun 7, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Masks have not stopped my hay fever which has been worse than ever the last three weeks!
> As for flu did anyone who got it even report it for fear of it being branded  Covid?
> As for the question I heard a doctor on the radio right at the start of this saying masks were useless and she didn’t recommend wearing them...so I’m not surprised at the video.


Here's the science:  Still Confused About Masks? Here’s the Science Behind How Face Masks Prevent Coronavirus | UC San Francisco (ucsf.edu)


----------



## Martha Ferris (Jun 7, 2021)

Lara said:


> Lucky you Holly. It's also not healthy for workers to breath in their own air all day every day.


Did you ever stop to think that masks are standard PPE in health care facilities even without a pandemic and that health care staff wear them for hours every day and have done so for nearly a century?  Would you want to have surgery with no one wearing a mask?  Have them breathing all their germs into your open wound? How about those in reverse isolation as some cancer patients are because their immune system has been shut down?  Should we not take every precaution to keep from exposing them to infection including wearing masks? Would you like to care for a patient with TB without protecting your own respiratory system?


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 7, 2021)

Martha Ferris said:


> The problem with the video is that he is blowing forcefully throught the masks.  If he were breathing normally I doubt that he would have fogged up his glasses.  Masks are only one prong of many in protecting oursleves and others from infection.  Masks will stop much of the droplets from escaping but not all.  Think about our health care insitutions.  Masks are standard PPE.  Would you want a surgeon to perform surgery on you unmasked?  We wear masks in hospitals to protect ourselves from infection and to protect others along with utilizing other methods with the same goal in mind even when not faced with an epidemic.  Of course the efficacy depends upon wearing them properly and on the design of the mask.  All the hulla balloo over wearing masks ignores the fact that health care workers have been wearing masks when treating patients for almost a century.  Here's the science:  Still Confused About Masks? Here’s the Science Behind How Face Masks Prevent Coronavirus | UC San Francisco (ucsf.edu)


Just as an FYI, I had my annual physical today. The good folks at the doctor's office admitted, just like Fauci did in his private emails, that most of the masks people wear are useless.  You would get some protection form a good, form-fitted mask but even that doesn't guarantee safety.  I know some nurses who'll attest to that, having gotten covid while masked and flu in the past.  If masking were effective, states with no mandate should have fared worse, but they didn't.

Edit Note:  One of the nurses was telling a story about how continually breathing in their own exhaust (e.g., CO2) was causing problems for staff members.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 7, 2021)

Lara said:


> Dr. Fauci hasn't ever confirmed what party he is with. He's "just" a doctor and adviser...for 6 presidents of both parties. Not in the Cabinet. Not a lawmaker. *However, his actions are telling.*


What are they telling you Lara?  Nevermind.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 7, 2021)

No one has ever said that the masks are 100% successful in protecting either the wearer or the people with whom they come in contact. They provide  _some _protection, which is all anybody has ever claimed. And particularly before there was a vaccine, being partially protected by a mask was better than no protection at all.

What part of that is so hard to understand?


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 7, 2021)

Sunny said:


> No one has ever said that the masks are 100% successful in protecting either the wearer or the people with whom they come in contact. They provide  _some _protection, which is all anybody has ever claimed. And particularly before there was a vaccine, being partially protected by a mask was better than no protection at all.
> 
> What part of that is so hard to understand?


What part of "most masks offer little or no protection while causing you to breath in your own CO2 emissions" is so hard to understand?


----------



## Martha Ferris (Jun 7, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Just as an FYI, I had my annual physical today. The good folks at the doctor's office admitted, just like Fauci did in his private emails, that most of the masks people wear are useless.  You would get some protection form a good, form-fitted mask but even that doesn't guarantee safety.  I know some nurses who'll attest to that, having gotten covid while masked and flu in the past.  If masking were effective, states with no mandate should have fared worse, but they didn't.
> 
> Edit Note:  One of the nurses was telling a story about how continually breathing in their own exhaust (e.g., CO2) was causing problems for staff members.


Health care workers have been wearing masks for decades.  It is standard PPE.  Think about working in an operating suite.  If masks caused a   significant CO2 problem don't you think that everyone involved in performing surgeries would be impaired in their work and thus dangerous to the patient?   Beginning in 1935 the majority of surgeons wore masks in the operating room.  
Most of the masks I have seen being used during the pandemic were being worn incorrectly therefore were less effective or virtually useless.  I even saw a local woman trying to sell crocheted masks.  Plus there are different masks that look like hospital masks but aren't so one must be an informed consumer when purchasing.  
I was in health care for nearly 40 years, over thirty as a Respiratory Therapist.  I was on the front line in working with those with respiratory illnesses including infections.  Mask use is standard practise. As a nurse in the 70's we wore cloth masks which had to be changed every three hours as they became wet with our breath and no longer effective.  
Did you read the web site I posted?  Anecdotal evidence, while it may be considered, is not proof.  "A representative from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) told Reuters: “The CO2 will slowly build up in the mask over time. However, the level of CO2 likely to build up in the mask is mostly tolerable to people exposed to it. You might get a headache but you most likely [would] not suffer the symptoms observed at much higher levels of CO2. The mask can become uncomfortable for a variety of reasons including a sensitivity to CO2 and the person will be motivated to remove the mask. It is unlikely that wearing a mask will cause hypercapnia.”Partly false claim: Continually wearing a mask causes hypercapnia | Reuters


----------



## win231 (Jun 7, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Yeah but............ when my wife had to go to the emergency room here, neither myself, or the doctor or the nurse was wearing a mask.





Martha Ferris said:


> The problem with the video is that he is blowing forcefully throught the masks.  If he were breathing normally I doubt that he would have fogged up his glasses.  Masks are only one prong of many in protecting oursleves and others from infection.  Masks will stop much of the droplets from escaping but not all.  Think about our health care insitutions.  Masks are standard PPE.  Would you want a surgeon to perform surgery on you unmasked?  We wear masks in hospitals to protect ourselves from infection and to protect others along with utilizing other methods with the same goal in mind even when not faced with an epidemic.  Of course the efficacy depends upon wearing them properly and on the design of the mask.  All the hulla balloo over wearing masks ignores the fact that health care workers have been wearing masks when treating patients for almost a century.  Here's the science:  Still Confused About Masks? Here’s the Science Behind How Face Masks Prevent Coronavirus | UC San Francisco (ucsf.edu)


You are mistaken.  I was hospitalized for Sepsis & DKA for 8 days during our last Flu epidemic.  3 days in ICU & 5 days in a regular room.
Nurses came in every 2 hours to take blood.  Not a single nurse, orderly, doctor, infections disease specialist or social worker who visited me wore a mask.  Neither did the guy who did a cardiac ultrasound (who coughed constantly).
I took walks in the hospital while recovering.  The only masks I saw were in dispensers on walls.

Surgeons probably need to wear a mask because they are breathing on a body that's been cut open with internal organs exposed.


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 7, 2021)

Martha Ferris said:


> Health care workers have been wearing masks for decades.  It is standard PPE.  Think about working in an operating suite.  If masks caused a   significant CO2 problem don't you think that everyone involved in performing surgeries would be impaired in their work and thus dangerous to the patient?   Beginning in 1935 the majority of surgeons wore masks in the operating room.
> Most of the masks I have seen being used during the pandemic were being worn incorrectly therefore were less effective or virtually useless.  I even saw a local woman trying to sell crocheted masks.  Plus there are different masks that look like hospital masks but aren't so one must be an informed consumer when purchasing.
> I was in health care for nearly 40 years, over thirty as a Respiratory Therapist.  I was on the front line in working with those with respiratory illnesses including infections.  Mask use is standard practise. As a nurse in the 70's we wore cloth masks which had to be changed every three hours as they became wet with our breath and no longer effective.
> Did you read the web site I posted?  Anecdotal evidence, while it may be considered, is not proof.  "A representative from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) told Reuters: “The CO2 will slowly build up in the mask over time. However, the level of CO2 likely to build up in the mask is mostly tolerable to people exposed to it. You might get a headache but you most likely [would] not suffer the symptoms observed at much higher levels of CO2. The mask can become uncomfortable for a variety of reasons including a sensitivity to CO2 and the person will be motivated to remove the mask. It is unlikely that wearing a mask will cause hypercapnia.”Partly false claim: Continually wearing a mask causes hypercapnia | Reuters


Health care workers are wearing masks now because they're still mandated in medical areas but that wasn't the case the last three times I was in the hospital to have kidney stones blasted.  The only masks I saw were in the operating room but not being worn while I was being put to sleep.  Also, according the medical people I've talked to, CO2 in masks can be a real problem (e.g., difficulty breathing, headaches etc.).   It's pretty much a done deal - most masks are ineffective and people are catching on to the fact that this whole shebang was a debacle that wrecked a lot of lives and businesses, not to mention the economy in general.  Fortunately and thankfully, hardly anyone is wearing masks in my area now.


----------



## chic (Jun 7, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> Health care workers are wearing masks now because they're still mandated in medical areas but that wasn't the case the last three times I was in the hospital to have kidney stones blasted.  The only masks I saw were in the operating room but not being worn while I was being put to sleep.  Also, according the medical people I've talked to, CO2 in masks can be a real problem (e.g., difficulty breathing, headaches etc.).   It's pretty much a done deal - most masks are ineffective and people are catching on to the fact that this whole shebang was a debacle that wrecked a lot of lives and businesses, not to mention the economy in general.


I never saw masks in hospitals either until our governor mandated them. My mom fractured all of her facial bones in a fall just at the beginning of the pandemic. I took her back and forth to the hospital for checkups and NO one was wearing a mask then or social distancing. It was a huge hospital too, one of the most prestigious in the world so seeing them not panicking helped me not to panic either. Mask wearing in hospitals is still required here despite the repeal of all covid restrictions.


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 7, 2021)




----------

